# The Raid



## karatechop (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone looking forward to *The Raid*? It's a new action film that looks absolutly INCREDIBLE! Every review I've read of it has been unbelievable and I really cannot wait to see it!

Anybody had the chance to catch it already?

Check out the trailer if you haven't seen it before...


----------



## frank raud (Apr 30, 2012)

I saw an advance screening about a month ago, this film lives up to its hype. The trailer does not do it justice. Put it another way, I have had no interest in seeing another action or martial arts film since seeing this movie, because I dont think it can be topped. Go see it on a big screen and enjoy.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 30, 2012)

I have not seen it yet, but I know they are releasing it in the US as "The Raid Redemption" because surprise surprise, some US company is already remaking it .... wait till they find out it's the same plot for the upcoming Judge Dredd movie.

As for the Raid, if you liked that dude who starred in it you should check out his first movie Merantau.


----------



## K-man (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes, I saw it a few weeks back.  Two hours of gratuitous violence.  Not my type of film I'm afraid. I went because my son (adult) asked me to go with him. I'll comment further after a few more posts.     :asian:


----------



## Omar B (Apr 30, 2012)

2 hours of violence yes, but not wall to wall action.  Hasn't been one of those in years.


----------



## karatechop (May 1, 2012)

Seem's like everyone's a fan then!  Here's that review I was talking about - http://www.totalfanhub.com/the-raid/blog/the-best-martial-arts-movie-of-all-time/ - they loved it and called it the best  Marial Arts film of ALL time. Pretty impressive!

Have you ever seen *District 13*, Omar? It's an incredible film with non-stop action. Definetly check this one out too if you get the chance.


----------



## frank raud (May 1, 2012)

Omar B said:


> 2 hours of violence yes, but not wall to wall action.  Hasn't been one of those in years.


 You haven't seen the movie, yet you can say it is not wall to wall action?


----------



## Omar B (May 1, 2012)

Nah, I haven't seen it yet, but I read the reviews.  Not wall to wall.  It's quite easy to find detailed reviews of movies released overseas a while ago.

District 13 is a great movie but it's not wall to wall action.  The greatest example is Speed, from the first frame of that film to the last it was balls out,  non stop.  Another recent example is Crank 2, not a great movie but from the moment go it was off.


----------



## karatechop (May 2, 2012)

Totally agree with you about Crank 2 Omar - it's such a crazy film that just doesn't stop!


----------



## Omar B (May 2, 2012)

Another recent movie that was wall to wall was Shoot Em Up.  Though I will say that there's about 1 min of credits and Clive Owen walking on the street before it truly goes off.  But there really is an art to doing a movie that is non stop.


----------



## karatechop (May 3, 2012)

Another great non-stop action film there, Omar! Another that springs to mind is the original *Gone In 60 Seconds*...if you ignore the first 30 minutes or so! It's just one long car chase!

Anywho, if any one on the forum is from Wales, don't miss out seeing this incredible film at it's Premiere. All the info and times for other screenings in Wales are all here - http://www.totalfanhub.com/the-raid/blog/action-spectacular-the-raid-set-for-multi-screen-p/ - the director is a Welshman.


----------



## Omar B (May 3, 2012)

30 minutes?  Boo!  Nowhere close to wall to wall action.  I wont deny awesome action movies, but there's a special are and a different kind of writing that lends itself to wall to wall action.


----------



## karatechop (May 7, 2012)

Omar B said:


> 30 minutes?  Boo!  Nowhere close to wall to wall action.  I wont deny awesome action movies, but there's a special are and a different kind of writing that lends itself to wall to wall action.



Yep, it's very hard to create a non-stop action movie without getting samey and a little bit dull.



Check out this behind the scenes video from The Raid - well worth taking a look at...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8DHiP8UKIY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## karatechop (Sep 19, 2012)

Has anyone else here pre-ordered *The Raid* yet? It's out next month and I cannot wait for it! If you didn't catch it in cinemas - you missed out big time. This is easily one of the greatest action movies of ALL time and that's no exaggeration.

There's a very cool site for *The Raid* that I think you guys will enjoy (I do!) - http://www.totalfanhub.com/the-raid/ - well worth checking


----------



## Blindside (Sep 19, 2012)

It has been available on DVD at Amazon in the US for more than a month now.  Fun movie, particularly for those of us who study FMA or Silat, I enjoyed the creative fight scenes.


----------



## sfs982000 (Sep 19, 2012)

I saw the Raid a few weeks back and loved it!  The fight scenes were amazing.


----------

